# Does sugar ever go bad?



## navycop (Apr 12, 2011)

What are the statue of limitations on sugar packets? I found some in my lunchbox just now. It is atleast a couple months old. It is the dixie crystal pure sugar. The package from the outside looks good.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 12, 2011)

Powder sugar does not go bad just is bad for teeth. It is a desicant so any organism trying to live in it dies because the sugar sucks out all the moisture needed for life.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 12, 2011)

Now you know why preserved foods contain so much sugar


----------



## tbird (Apr 12, 2011)

http://stilltasty.com/articles/view/35


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 13, 2011)

Sugar inhibits bacterial growth.  It is a standard veterinary practice to pack open wounds with sugar to prevent infection and promote healing.



It never really goes bad.  It might pick up unpleasant tastes or smells if improperly stored.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 13, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Sugar inhibits bacterial growth.  It is a standard veterinary practice to pack open wounds with sugar to prevent infection and promote healing.
> 
> 
> 
> It never really goes bad.  It might pick up unpleasant tastes or smells if improperly stored.



It is also a practice in humans with wounds.  There is also honey, that is used in wounds that have difficulty in healing.  These wounds heal much faster when sugar and honey are used in the wound care process with decreased infection rates.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys gotta be kidding ! ! ! !    Sugar on open wounds?????

C'mon.  :wink:


----------



## srf1114 (Apr 13, 2011)

Learn something new every day., 

PS this is it for today though!


----------



## KenV (Apr 13, 2011)

John -- and it tastes better when you lick the wound ---

(bad humor -- but the devil made me type it).   Spider web and honey have long history was wound treatment materials.   I will skip the maggots and leach discussion.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 13, 2011)

All this talk about sugar, honey, maggots, and leaches is making me hungry.


----------



## Padre (Apr 13, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> You guys gotta be kidding ! ! ! !    Sugar on open wounds?????
> 
> C'mon.  :wink:



It's true!  My mom had an open wound on her back for 10 weeks, and they couldn't get it to 'close' when she was in Florida.  We brought her up here, and the wound clinic here in Manchester packed it with honey, and 1 week later is was fine.


----------



## Padre (Apr 13, 2011)

You know, hospitals use all kinds of "stuff" to help heal people.  Two I can think of right off the top of my head are CA glue and leeches.


----------



## el_d (Apr 13, 2011)

So you just pack the wound with Honey or do you drizzle a little over the top and sprinkle some sugar?


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Maggots will only eat dead flesh, so they are commonly used in burn wards


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 13, 2011)

KenV said:


> John -- and it tastes better when you lick the wound ---
> 
> (bad humor -- but the devil made me type it).   Spider web and honey have long history was wound treatment materials.   I will skip the maggots and leach discussion.


Sheesh, count on that Alaskan sage advice. :biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 13, 2011)

Padre said:


> You know, hospitals use all kinds of "stuff" to help heal people. Two I can think of right off the top of my head are CA glue and leeches.


 
When my husband had bypass surgery, they used CA to glue the sternum back together and to close the whole incision. The only external stitches he had were to hold the drains.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 14, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > You know, hospitals use all kinds of "stuff" to help heal people. Two I can think of right off the top of my head are CA glue and leeches.
> ...


Noooo !!!   Ya gotta be kidding me ?!?!  What happen to the thread and needle????


----------



## Padre (Apr 14, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > Padre said:
> ...



When I had my bypass, it was staples, not stitches.


----------



## tbroye (Apr 15, 2011)

Only if you marry her.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 15, 2011)

tbroye said:


> Only if you marry her.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Longfellow (Apr 15, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > You know, hospitals use all kinds of "stuff" to help heal people. Two I can think of right off the top of my head are CA glue and leeches.
> ...



The same method was used Feb.2010 when my wife had open heart surgery.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 15, 2011)

Sheesh.


----------



## tbroye (Apr 16, 2011)

Placing of the mandrel, that and it's size is a scary thought.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 16, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > You know, hospitals use all kinds of "stuff" to help heal people. Two I can think of right off the top of my head are CA glue and leeches.
> ...



When I had my appendectomy a few years back, they use super glue on the incision... healed up with very little indication of a scar... I have to really look for it (until I realized it was under the spare tire)... but still not much scar...

When I had the umbilica hernia and bowel resection last year, they use about half a strip of staples in the incision...


----------

